# grizzly mill thoughts



## talkingmonkey (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello sage, thoughtful, experienced fellow machine enthusiasts,

I am considering purchasing a Grizzly Model G0755 Mill/Drill. This is listed as a "New" item in the 2013 catalog.  If anyone has any thoughts on this or other experience with Grizzly mills your opinions and time spent in reply would be greatly appreciated.

Best regards,

Jeff


----------



## Ray C (Feb 9, 2013)

No experience with Grizzly stuff but nobody complains about them...

That style is a Rong-Fu square column clone and it looks to be a great value with lots of cool features.  Can't see anything about it I don't like.

I have that style of mill and like it a whole lot!  


Ray


----------



## talkingmonkey (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks Ray for looking at that. It seems like a good value for the features provided it is accurate.  I have a friend with several Grizzly woodworking tolls that are more than passable. Thanks again for your time and thoughts.

Jeff


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 10, 2013)

I have there G0704 I have been verry happy with it. There customer service is supper. That is a much larger mill than mine and packed full of features. Good luck.


----------



## dennis98277 (Feb 10, 2013)

I agree they are good for someone starting out I was just starting to use mine when we had to pack up and get ready to move, I almost cried their customer service is great to no complaints and plus there is a lot of site out there just for the g0704


----------



## mekanix48 (Feb 18, 2013)

I have the smaller clone of the G0704,  (Warco WM 16) more akin to the BF20L  & I am very satisfied with its performance to date I like all the features that it comes with, the only gripe I have is the size of the chip guard, I have now replaced this with a full table length 2mm acetate version, now much easier to see what's going on at the tip ) I have also fitted DRO's so I can now ignore any backlash in the X & Y axes, see pics (if they have att)





Cheers
George :thumbzup:


----------



## Daver (Feb 18, 2013)

mekanix48 said:


> I have the smaller clone of the G0704,  (Warco WM 16) more akin to the BF20L  & I am very satisfied with its performance to date I like all the features that it comes with, the only gripe I have is the size of the chip guard, I have now replaced this with a full table length 2mm acetate version, now much easier to see what's going on at the tip ) I have also fitted DRO's so I can now ignore any backlash in the X & Y axes, see pics (if they have att)
> 
> View attachment 47619
> View attachment 47620
> ...




When I first scrolled to your post, I thought you had an aquarium on your table!@#! LOL

Great Idea though!
Does it have back planes as well?  Keep all the swarf in and on the table... and you only have one area to vacuum!


----------



## cg 2005 (Feb 18, 2013)

The G0755 nice, but the G0704 has a variable speed motor that without mods turns 2200 rpm.  By simply adjusting the Vmax pot to its maximum you can easily attain 3000 to 3500 rpm.   Amazing finishes can be achieved at 2500+ rpm.


----------



## Splat (Feb 18, 2013)

That's a helluvanice machine! If I was looking for a new mill these days I'd pro'lly go with that one. Nice size table, no changing belts for speeds, power long/feed.... nice accessory package with it. The 704 has a lot of happy owners and I think both the 755 and the 704 are gonna be Grizzly's top sellers soon.


----------



## mekanix48 (Feb 18, 2013)

Daver
I will be putting some sort of back screen on it, I haven't decided yet, but most likely fix up a transparent flexible vinyl sheet (table protector type) that can be clipped on & off the head, probably using neodymium magnets to fix the bottom into the back T slot so that everything, well most of it,  :thinking:  will remain on the table..it's on my toduit list.


Cheers
George


----------



## GaryK (Feb 18, 2013)

talkingmonkey said:


> Hello sage, thoughtful, experienced fellow machine enthusiasts,
> 
> I am considering purchasing a Grizzly Model G0755 Mill/Drill. This is listed as a "New" item in the 2013 catalog.  If anyone has any thoughts on this or other experience with Grizzly mills your opinions and time spent in reply would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...



Grizzly came out with the G0484 mill a few years ago that is almost identical. 

Do a google search to see how many people actually received them and how they like them.  Not many. I would be careful.

I bet they don't have any in stock and they will probably tell you it's at least 4-6 weeks before they get any.

Here they are both side by side.


----------



## Splat (Feb 18, 2013)

Wow..same machine, just updated? Interesting. Well, the OP hasn't told us what his main intentions were for using the mill. So with that in mind I suggest he look at the G0704 then. Many happy owners of that mill and therefore lots of sites about modding and CNC'ing it. Had I not found my Johansson/Clausing small knee mill literally the day before I was to drive to Grizzly, I would be a 704 owner, too.


----------



## JOSHUAZ2 (Feb 19, 2013)

I have this one and the 0704 along with a metal cutting bandsaw and a few woodworking machines. the customer support with grizzly is good and the products generaly appear to be above average for the price.


----------



## fretsman (Feb 19, 2013)

I have the G0704, and I'm relatively happy with it. I say this simply because being "nit-picky" as there were few things that needed attention such as loose screws that held the table screws in place, and a lot of casting dirt to clean out. If you don't mind going over the machine once you get it, I think you'll be happy as the performance seems great so far. 

Yours would be a nicer machine than mine, so maybe more attention will be given to the preparation of it before shipping.

Good luck to you-
Dave


----------

